# FtGH tow bar two bike rack...



## GrumpyGregry (18 May 2009)

...a renault oem one originally from a renault megane scenic mk1, came with company car as a sweetener from an incompetant renault dealer and I 'forgot' to give it back when I left some nine years ago. Weathered a bit. Carries two bikes, has all the lights (and the reg plate from the car) and with a bit of rummaging I will have all the fixings for the tow bar ball mount I'm sure.

"Buyer" collects from Horsham, West Sussex. 

(Is also going on our local Freecycle)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 May 2009)

Gone to a good home


----------

